# Miller Graveyard and Field of Screams 2015



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gotta love lots of skellies, a cauldron creep, head popper, evil pumpkins - shoot, what's not to love in this display?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yowza! Lots of nice scenes and well displayed. My favs were the wolf scene and the unique cemetery set up


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

^ What they said! ^
Very well done!
I can't think of anything I didn't like


----------



## kirby (Dec 28, 2015)

Awesome display!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, I can watch these haunt videos all day. Great work. So nice to see Halloween every day.


----------

